# Slam Quest, SSI Fishing Report 9-5-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had a tall order to fill for Josh and Mark on Labor Day. Our mission was to catch the basic inshore slam-Trout, Redfish & Flounder. Coming off a week's worth of 8 ft tides, and some blustery weather made for a little murky water and downright tough conditions. We started off pitching shrimp and jigs in the back of small creeks and oyster bars in the river and found a handful of small Reds, including two slots. Next on the agenda was the Trout. With shrimp being the main forage, we switched over to the DOA shrimp and worked creek mouths and grassy points. We scraped out 7 or 8, with a couple of good keepers in the mix. Josh and Mark are both avid fishermen, and have fished the Louisiana Delta, most of the northern Gulf and several excellent bass and trout fisheries in North Georgia. Without these guys skills, I don't think we'd have gotten this far in our Slam Quest. Now for the Flounder, which I knew would be a guarantee...enter Mother Nature. The wind and tide poured in on my favorite bank and turned it into a choppy, chocolate milk! But we threaded on the trusty Gulp baits and went to pitchin in the mess. We somehow eeked out 4 Flatties, including a couple decent keepers. Slams completed! I can honestly tell you this was one of the toughest days I've fished this year, and without Josh and Mark bearing down, we wouldn't have gotten it done. Good luck guys at UGA-study hard, fish hard, and finally...pray for your dawgs...they're gonna need it! Looking forward to fishing with you guys again, I had a blast.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I love fishing up that way!


----------

